# contrat de 48,5 heures pas semaines



## chantalounette (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour, est un nouveau contrat avec un gros volumes d'heures 44 semaines pour l'année.je vais faire ma mensu en 2 temps
44 semaines x 45 heures x mon tarif et 44  S x 3,5 heures x tarif horaires brut x 0,8952 =net
et je majore mes heures quand vraiment faites .J'ai tout bon ou pas ?
calcul des heures majorées exemple 3 heures x mon brut majorés de 25 pour cent x 0,8932 = pour trouver le net   

Merci


----------



## chantalounette (8 Août 2022)

ah oui j'ai oublié ,il y a du nouveau pour les jours fériés .Il faut les déduires si le jours d'avant et celui d'après n'est pas travaillé...Il n'est plus question d'ancienneté.....


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Pour les fériés tout est négociable faut pas pousser !


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

Perso j'inclu dans ma mensu la majoration d'HS ainsi les heures faites ou non sont réglées, majoration comprise.

Il n'y a plus de question d'ancienneté pour les jours feriés (comme pour tous les salariés, ce n'est pas un spécial pour les AM!).
Quand on dit qu'il n'est due que si on a travaillé la veille et le lendemain cela veut dire que si ton contrat commence le 26 décembree, on ne te paiera pas le 25 décembre. De même si ton contrat s'arrête le 24 décembre, on ne te paiera pas le 25 décembre. Mais si tu es sous contrat avant et après le 25 décembre, aucune déduction à faire pour ce jour férié, il est du.
Comme c'est un contrat en AI sur 44 semaines, seuls les jours fériés durant ces 44 semaines (établies clairement sur ton contrat) te sont payés puisqu'un jour férié n'est du que s'il tombe un jour habituellement travaillé par ton contrat.

En bref, aujourd'hui même pour un contrat commencé depuis seulement 24h, s'il y a un jour férié il ne pourra donner lieu à une minoration de salaire. On a calculé ta mensu, elle ne bouge pas et voilà. 
En AI on te réglera en plus les CP après récap au 31 mai et le jour férié chômé sera bien considéré comme un jour travaillé pour ce calcul, comme si c'était une absence pour convenance du PE, s'il était bien durant une semaine de travail prévu par ton contrat.


----------



## chantalounette (9 Août 2022)

bonjour ,jusqu'a présent les fériés étaient tous inclus dans ma mensualisation ,il n'y aura pas de changement ,lors qu'ils tombent  dans des semaines travaillées. Sinon le calcul de ma mensualisation est il bon ? .Je n'ose pas trop inclure les heures majorées car en cas d 'absence ça complique un peu les calculs     Un avis SVP


----------



## Griselda (9 Août 2022)

En cas d'absence de la part des PE c'est payé, et c'est tout.
Si l'absence est sans solde de MON fait alors je déduis les h et voilà.
Ne cherche pas midi à 14h.
D'autant que rappelons que contrairement à un salarié lambda tu dois déjà attendre de faire 45h avec CE contrat pour avoir une majoration, si bien que nombre d'entre nous faisons bien plus de 45h d'amplitude général tout contrat confondu sans pour autant avoir une majoration.
Et celle ci même à 25%, calcule 25% de 3 ou 4€, ça ne va pas chercher bien loin.
Perso je ne m'excuse pas d'être payée pour mon travail et être payée 25% de plus après 45h/sem sur seulement un contrat parmi mes 3 ou 4 contrats: combien de salarié accepterait d'élargir sa semaine pour ce prix là?
Si les PE sont certains d'avoir besoin de moi durant plus de 45h, parce qu'ils ont besoin que je leur assure ma dispo ils me paient mes h ainsi que la majoration, même en cas d'absence de l'enfant.


----------



## chantalounette (9 Août 2022)

Re ,ok je vais faire ça  44 s x 45h x t horaire brut : 0,7804 = mon net
et 44 s x 3h5 x mon taux horaire 4,8692 +25% =SALAIRE BRUT : 0,8935 =mon net
c'est bon comme ça ?


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Tout à fait vous incluez les HM ainsi faites ou pas elles sont payées car les PE arrivent toujours à les déduire garde par mamie etc ... si ils ont vraiment besoin de ce nombre d'heures et bien ils paient POINT BARRE ! imposez-vous sur ce fait ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Il faut inclure les HS, ainsi que la majoration, car faut pas pousser, c'est trop peu cher payé pour que ce ne soit pas inclus dans la mensualisation.
Par contre, il faut impérativement le noter sur le contrat en tant que clause supérieure à la CCN. N'oubliez pas non plus que la majoration est due lors du calcul de la rémunération des congés payés (en juin l'année prochaine).
La condition pour l'acquisition et le paiement des fériés, en ayant travaillé la veille ou le lendemain, il faut bien l'entendre selon les données de votre contrat, et des jours ouvrables possiblement travaillées.
Si le férié est un mercredi, et que vous ne travaillez pas le lundi ni le mardi, vous êtes bien rémunérée quand même. 
Là, idem, l'employeur ne va pas vous supprimer des fériés...


----------



## chantalounette (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour, en incluant les heures supp et la majoration dans ma mensualisation est ce que je dois les déclarer  quand meme chaque mois a pajemploi .exemple : septembre 3h5 x4 semaines =14 HEURES


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Août 2022)

C'est l'employeur qui fait la déclaration pajemploi.


----------



## Griselda (10 Août 2022)

Oui bien sur chaque mois les PE déclareront le nombre d'h normales ET le nombre d'h supp qu'il paie. 
PAJEmploi ne s’intéresse pas à notre calendrier de travail effectif, seulement à ce qu'on nous paie car c'est sur cette base qu'ils calculent la CMG à verser aux PE ainsi que pour le crédit d'impôts.


----------



## chantalounette (10 Août 2022)

d'accord mais dans les heures normales il y a les heures majorées deja incluses puisque lissées  sur mon année de référence....


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Oui chaque mois vous notez les HM et les HN mensualisées elles sont identiques chaque mois puisque lissées !!!


----------

